# Marvel´s Agent Carter (BBW WG)



## tommydk (Sep 3, 2015)

DISCLAIMER: This is a Marvel´s Agent Carter WG story.
Peggy Carter, Captain America, Howard Stark, Angie Martinelli, The Howling Commandoes and the rest of SHIELD and all related properties and characters are copyright Marvel/Disney. No disrespect is meant, nor profit intended.

Authors note/Introduction:
This is an Agent Carter weight gain story, also the story starts off after season 1 of the TV series Agent Carter, the same Peggy Carter who was a big part of the 1st Captain America movie and who also has had a few cameos in other Marvel movies.

When I'm writing this story I picture it being the lovely Hayley Atwell portraying Peggy Carter, so if you wonder who that is, look her up on the net.

Last note, sometimes updates to the story might be on a regular basis , other times not so much, I write when I have the time and the inspiration for it, also English is not my 1st language, tho I try to write the story as smoothly and readable as possible.

Feedback is of course very welcome. 

Chapter 1:
Peggy was getting her new desk ready for the day, in her brand new office, which as a matter of fact is located in the new Strategic Homeland Intervention, Enforcement and Logistics Division facility, based in Los Angeles, California.

After leaving the S.S.R. (Strategic Scientific Reserve) in New York City, Peggy was a founding member of S.H.I.E.L.D along with Howard Stark and Chester Philips in the start of 1947.

Peggy´s main job at the moment was to recruit agents to work at the facility and in the field, while Chester was the Director of SHIELD.

*********

While Peggy was going thru files of possible new agents, she noticed her own file on top of the files for the current SHIELD agents, she noticed some of the numbers on it.

Height 5´7 Weight 112 lbs Hair: Brown, Eye color: Brown.

Peggy thought to herself "hmm, I should update this to 140 lbs, the last time I was 112 lbs was under the war".
Knock on the door, "come in". 

Agent Thompson walked in "Carter, we got a lead on those Hydra agents that we suspect are in the San Diego area".

"Ok Agent Thompson, take 4 agents with you to check it out".

"Ok will do Carter."

*********

End of the work day, Agent Sousa knocks on Peggy´s office door.

"Yes come in".

"Oh you're not finished yet Carter".

"Almost Sousa, lots of work to do in such a new organization"

Peggy´s tummy grumbles a little.

"Yes of course, but by the sound of it, you could use some dinner soon".

"Well I guess you are right about that Agent Sousa".

"Thought so, anyway you wanna join me and some of the guys, and find a place to eat?"

"No thanks, I really do have to finish with this first".

"Okay well see you tomorrow Carter".

"Yes, see you tomorrow Agent Sousa". 

*********

An hour later.

Peggy was finished up and heading to the nearby L&L Automat Diner in L.A. where her good friend Angie Martinelli works.

The same Angie Martinelli whom she became friends with back in New York.
Angie had struggled to get her footing within the Broadway scene, so when Peggy told her that she was moving to L.A. because she got a promotion in the phone company and was being relocated to L.A. Angie suggested that she wanted to move to L.A. too.

Angie figured that now that Broadway wasn´t looking like it was panning out, maybe she could get her foot inside the Hollywood crowd.

So Angie and Peggy both moved to L.A. and moved in together, from Angie´s perspective it could spare some costs and it would be great to have a close friend nearby, also she had managed to get a job at the local L&L Automat Diner partly due to her fine reference she got from the one in New York, it is a way to make a living until she gets her break thru in Hollywood.

From Peggy´s perspective it would be nice to have a friend from outside of SHIELD be there too, and by living together she was sure to be tasting some of Angie´s wonderful Italian cooking.

*********

At the L&L Automat Diner.

Peggy walks into the Diner and Angie greets her.

"Hi English, l thought you were off earlier".

"Hi Angie and yeah well, I'm new there and there´s lots to do, so I stayed a little longer and tried to catch up"

"Ok, well that means you must be starving Peg".

"Well I must admit, a little bit, I think I'll have today's special".

"Ok Coming right up English".

After eating dinner, Peggy also got a piece of apple pie.

"Angie, could I have some whipped cream with the apple pie, I suppose my craving got the best of me".

"Yes of course Peg, coming right up".

After Peggy had finished with the pie Angie came over.

"So how was it?".

"It was very delicious thank you, do you have the bill? then I'll pay you now".

"Oh of course sure".

Peggy paid the bill and agreed to play some cards at home when Angie was off from work.

*********

Later that night

Angie came home, grabbed a banana and threw it into the garbage can, where she noticed a few candy wrappers laid on top, she walked around the apartment.

"Peggy where are you?".

Angie noticed a light sobbing coming from the couch area.

"Oh Peggy what's wrong honey?".


----------



## tommydk (Sep 3, 2015)

Chapter 2:

"Oh its nothing Angie, (sob sob), I just got a little sentimental that's all".

"About what?".

"An old flame, he had a big emotional impact in the company that I work at now, so they are going to honor him tomorrow at work, I thought I had let all those feelings go once and for all back in New York, but it all just came crashing back tonight".

"Oh Sweetie, just think of the good times ok".

"Oh I will, it's just, you think you have left something in the past and you are moving on with your life, and you put that line in the sand and all".

"I understand Peg, also you will get thru this, you're the strongest person I know".

"Oh and Angie I don't feel like playing cards right now".

"Of course Peg, come on lets go out, find a place with some ice cream and take a walk in a nearby park".

"Great idea Angie".

*********

The Next Day at the LA SHIELD Facility

Director Chester Philips held a speech about how the statue of Captain America, is made to be a monument that should inspire all SHIELD employees to be proud of serving their country and thrive after Caps impressive work ethics.

Peggy was not one of those to speak at the unveiling of the statue, but she was emotional even though she tried to not show emotion.

Agent Sousa walked over to Peggy when the speeches were over.

"You okay Carter?".

"Yes why wouldn't I be?".

"Well you knew him very well, and I thought maybe all this focus on Captain America might have brought some memories back and such".

"Yes, but that was some time ago".

"Peg you don't have to keep a brave mask on!".

"Of course I do, just look at the grief I was given in New York for being Captain America´s "Liasion" as chief Dooley once called me, and besides now is not a time to talk about this, we got work to do Agent Sousa!".

"Ok and yes of course Carter".

Peggy walks in to her office again, and agent Johnson walked over to Agent Sousa, while looking at Peggy walking away.

"She´s looking a little rounder, especially at the hips area huh Sousa? if she keeps filling out like that she´s gonna get fat".

"You better watch your language Johnson, or else you're gonna end up with a fat lip!".

"Geez Sousa, lighten up".

Meanwhile in Peggy´s office the telephone rang, it was Agent Thompson calling from San Diego.

"Hello, Agent Peggy Carter speaking".

"Hello Carter, its Agent Thompson".

"Oh hi Agent Thompson, any news from San Diego?".

"Yes, our tip did not pan out, the location that we got the tip for was squeaky clean, no sign of Hydra, almost seems like a wild goose chase right now".

"Ok Agent Thompson, come back to headquarters today and of course still be on the lookout for any suspicious behavior".

Sure thing Carter, see you late bye bye".

Later that afternoon at the SHIELD facility

Agent Thompson came into Peggy´s office to debrief on what they found, or rather didn't find in San Diego.

"So you're saying it was clean".

"Yes Carter that's what I'm telling you".

"Ok, but did u have the feeling that somebody had been there and just swiped the place after use, or do you think nothing fishy ever happened there?".

"I have to admit, I didn't get a sense of it being swiped".

"Okay, we gotta look at other leads then".

Knocking on the door, and before Peggy could say come in, Howard Stark barged in and exclaimed.

"Finish up what you're doing here Peg and pack up, I need you to travel to London, England with me, apparently the English have some questions about one of my more dangerous devices going off and leveling a couple of houses in the southern part of London, So I need you to be a witness, that some of my creations got stolen last year".

"Geez where are your manors Mr. Stark, barging in here before I had the chance to say come in!".

"You just gotta be able to keep up Peg".

"And why would I help you out with the English government Howard?".

"Because I'm paying all expenses, including meals".

"Ok that's better Howard, when do we leave?".

"Wheels up at 10 pm tonight".

"Ok, fine I'll have to pack first and tell my roommate Angie that I'm going abroad for about a week or 2".

"Ok sure, see you tonight".

"Yes see you later Howard".

After Howard left the office Agent Thompson was still sitting in the chair in Peggy´s office.

"So if you're traveling abroad Carter, who´s gonna be in charge here in LA?".

"Good question Agent Thompson,".

Peggy opens the door .

"Agent Sousa, do you have a minute?".

"Yes of course Carter".

"Agent Sousa, I'm going to London for a week or 2 with Howard Stark, Agent Thompson can inform you more about that part, so while I'm gone, you're in charge here in LA.

"Ok, thanks Carter, and safe travels".


----------



## tommydk (Sep 5, 2015)

This 3rd chapter is somewhat slow paced but the 4th chapter wil pick up the pace somewhat.

Chapter 3:

Later that evening at 6:30 pm at the L&L Automat Diner.

Peggy orders her usual, but gets 2 pieces of pie instead of her usual 1.

"I have to ask you English, why order more than you usually do? Are you extra hungry?".

"No Angie, not at all actually, I just thought that an extra piece would be good because it's a long travel, the thing is Angie, my boss wanted me, to join him for some business in England, so I'll be gone for about a week or 2 depending on how things go".

"Oh Peggy, joining the boss are we".

"Yes but it's not what I think you're thinking Angie, strictly business, besides my boss thinks it's a good idea to have an English woman at the table to negotiate".

"Ok that seems logical, I believe you, when are you leaving".

"Tonight at 10 pm.".

"Ok, well then, do you have extra space in your tummy? because the next piece is on the house then".

"Oh Angie I don't think I should, to be honest some of my new skirts I bought when we moved to LA are beginning to feel a little snug, I think I better begin to manage my food intake more carefully".

"Oh but it's on the house English, besides you look absolutely perfect, you figure is to die for".

"Well ok then hehe, I think ill dig in to one last piece of pie.

*********

Somewhere over the Atlantic ocean:

Peggy and Howard Stark were on their way to England, but Peggy was not enjoying the plane ride at the moment which Howard noticed.

"Are you ok Peggy? you don't look so well".

"I think I had too big a dinner and over did it, but I think it will pass soon, or rather I hope so, and thanks for the concern Howard".

An hour later:

"Howard, now I know you said you would pay all expenses, but I wanted to hear if we for maybe just one night could visit my parents and have dinner and dessert there, I promise my mom's cooking is fantastic".

"Sure Peg, where do your parents live?".

"They live about an hour outside of London, if the traffic is bad, 1½ hours, but it's worth the trip".

"Ok, call them tomorrow and hear them out when a good day and time would be for them".

"Sure thing Howard".

2 days later

Peggy and Howard attended the meeting with Scotland Yard to clarify that the weapon that leveled a couple of houses in London was not an artifact that was sold from Stark to who ever used it in London, but that Stark had been robbed, and that some of his artifacts and weapons have been recovered, but that not all had been recovered, furthermore Howard and Peggy informed Scotland Yard that a group called Leviathan had used some of Howards inventions at a cinema in New York in 1946 shortly after it being stolen from Howards safe.

Scotland Yard believed Howard and Peggy and had seen some of the documents the SSR had made after what went down in New York, and they wanted help from them to track and catch the bombers of London.

Howard said he could only stay for 2 more days but said Peggy could stay for 2 weeks at max, a week to catch the culprits, and if that happened, Stark would give Peggy an weeks full vacation in London, but if she wasn't able to catch the bombers, she was to return home to LA after that week.

Later that night at the Carters:

Peggy rung the bell at her parents' house, her father Henry Carter answered the door.

"Well hello Margaret" Henry hugged his daughter.

"You must be the rich fella Stark right?".

"Yes that is correct, nice to meet you Mr. Carter".

"Likewise, now come on in".

"Honey, Margaret and Mr. Stark are here now".

"Ok I'll be right there".

Walking thru the door came Peggy´s mom Alice Carter, she was not quite as tall as her daughter being roughly 5´4 and about 210 lbs, with rather large breasts and a belly that hung a good 5 cm over her uncharacteristic for the time jeans that also emphasized her big round butt.

Peggy and her mom walked into her parents' bedroom where her mom had found a few boxes of old clothes Peggy used to wear while she lived in England before the 2nd world war.

"I think there might be some of your old clothes that are still fashionable"

"Yes I think you're right about that mom, but unless there are some of it that are really stretchy, I don't think I can fit into them anymore".

"Nonsense Margaret, you are still tall and strong and slim".

"Maybe tall and strong, but not slim, more like curvaceous maybe, or more than that, because mom". Peggy grabbed hold of her lover belly where there was a love handle developing.

"This is not slim or skinny, and it won't fit in those tiny skirts anymore".

Meanwhile in the living room Howard was looking at some of the pictures of Peggy from before the war and also old pictures of Henry and Alice Carter when they were young.

"When is this picture from Mr. Carter?".

It's from the winter of 1919/1920, me and Alice meet during that winter, it was a few years after I had served in World War 1, and before Margaret was born on April 9th 1921, Alice sure was a lot smaller then, she once told me she was about 110 lbs when we met".

"And you still remain about the same size as you where then as I see by the looks of it Mr. Carter".

"Well yes I try and also in the same shape, properly all those years in the military that has kept me in this shape".

"Ok, not to be blunt, but do you think your daughter will follow your example or well your wife's example".

"Honestly it's a little tough to say, She´s an Agent I know that, but she also has a sweet tooth and a good appetite, why do you ask".

"Well again not to be blunt Mr. Carter, I was just wondering because to me she´s been looking a little heavier lately, tho still whooping Hydra ass if I do say so myself".

About an hour later 

The Sunday Roast that Ms. Carter had been cooking was done and the dessert they where going to have afterwards was The almond and jam flavoured Bakewell pudding.

Peggy loved her mother's cooking and baking so much and it had been such a long time since she had eaten is last time she cherished every bite and also wolfed as much down as she could, she ate more than anyone other at the table and that made Howard ask.

"Peggy be careful you don't get a stomach ache as you did on the plane ride over here".

"You are right Howard, that would be a bad thing, but I just have to at least have one more piece of this wonderful pudding, I really missed your great desserts mother".

"I'm glad you liked it Margaret".


----------



## tommydk (Jul 27, 2018)

After a few years my motivation and inspiration to continue this fic has returned, so here are all the newest chapters, some short, others longer.


Chapter 4 

The next day:

Howard Stark was travelling home to LA, while Peggy began looking for clues with the Scotland Yard department.

During the next couple of days Peggy and Scotland Yard found out that the houses that were bombed where the homes of a few Jewish families who fled from Germany under the 2nd world war, from witnesses who described and also saw German speaking people break into a house and quickly escaped again before the houses blew up.

Those descriptions helped get the names of the bombers and at the end of the week they were caught fleeing up north.

This also resulted in Peggy cashing in on her 1 week vacation that she spent at her parents place, and most of the time she ate her mother's wonderful cooking.

Before leaving Peggy stepped on a scale in the bathroom of her parents house, to assess the "damage" of the time spent at home with the delicious cooking.

She stepped on the scale that shows the weight in stone, the number it landed was 11.2 st which by Peggy´a math is about 158 lbs.

Peggy thought to herself "Oh my this is kinda bad, now I know I gained a few pounds before arriving in England, moms cooking must have added about 10 pounds".

Afterwards Peggy began examining her body in the mirror, looks like some of the weight went to her butt which had filled out a little, thighs looked a little bigger, small love handles where forming at the lower part of her stomach, and her boobs had for sure not been getting any smaller too.

After coming out from the bathroom, Alice Carter wanted Peggy to try on some of her old clothes, to bring what she wanted with her back to L.A.

"Let´s start with the these 4 jeans Peggy"

Peggy picked up the ones who used to be her favorite back in the day.

"For heaven's sake mother, I told you I wouldn´t be able fit into most of these old clothes, and guess what, I can´t even get these jeans over my thighs".

"Well Peggy, those are only 1 pair, maybe if you try some of the other jeans, maybe they will fit better.

"Ok ill amuse you, but I dont think they will"

From there on Peggy tried the other 3 pairs, but were all as ill fitting as the first pair, afterwards Peggy tried on a lot of skirts that didnt fit as Peggy wanted them too.

"I´m not going to bring any of these clothes with me back to Los Angeles, they simply don´t fit as I told you mother, ive simply gained too much weight for that".

"I guess your right honey, but you have grown into a young strong woman I can see".

"Well you are right about that mother".

Peggy immediately lifted her mother up by her legs and back.

"Okaayy, I´ll set you down again"

Don´t ever do that again Peggy, you could have blown out your back".

"Well I was just proving a point I guess mother, anyway I have a bus and a plane to catch, so I better get going, bye and I love you both"

The Carters parted ways and Peggy was off to the airport.


----------



## tommydk (Jul 27, 2018)

Chapter 5

Peggy arrived back in L.A. at 1 am, she had arranged with the S.H.I.E.L.D office, that she was going to come to work a little later in the morning, than she usually does.

When Peggy woke up at 9 am, she noticed Angie had already left, but left a note for Peggy.

_Dear English, welcome home, I figured you came in late, so you must be exhausted and I didn´t want to wake you, I left a bit earlier to run some errands, hope to see you tonight at the automat for a special welcome home dinner_

_Regards Angela Martinelli._

Before leaving for the office Peggy had a light breakfast, she knew she had overdone it a bit before leaving England and her parents place, she espcially became aware of that because most of her favorite skirts had become rather right around her hips and midsection.

Arriving at the office the S.H.I.E.L.D staff on her floor greet her a welcome back to the nice spring weather in California.

After Peggy had entered her office Agent Johnson begins chatting with Agent Souza.

"Geez Souza, I think the boss needs an wardrope upgrade, looks like she is pressing the fabric of that poor skirt a lot recently"

"Watch it Johnson"

"What?, I´m just saying, its a good thing she hasn´t been in the field with us lately wearing her usual clothes, she would slow us down".

"Wauw Johnson, you just can´t take a hike huh, and besides, Agent Carter could kick your ass any day of the week, and besides, she´s really not that big, maybe a buck fifty, perfect for her height I recon".

"Ok, ok, and yeah you would like that, wouldn´t you Souza, oh and my guess is closer to a buck 60 at least!"

"Just get back to your desk Johnson".

6 PM at the L&L Automat Diner:

As Peggy walks into the diner.

"Welcome back English, how was London?"

"Thanks Angie and it was foggy, rainy, and delicious"

"Delicious? you like the rain that much English?".

"No of course not Angie, I was referring to my mother's cooking, it was almost too good, I really should get better at watching my food intake, but not tonight, I´m absoutely famished after the long travel and I haven´t had a good meal since I left London".

"Okay that sounds good, that you ate well English, and by the way you look fine, the curvy pinup like look really suits you, oh and what do you crave for dinner?".

"Thank you for the compliment Angie, well something salty and greasy, I´d like 2 classic automat burgers along with fries".

"Nice choice English, coming right up".

Peggy finished the food of in a jiffy, almost to Angie´s astonishment.

"You where not kidding about being famished, that has to be a speed record for you English, do you have room for any dessert?".

"No I better not, besides I fear my skirt might rip if I indulge anymore".

"Are you sure Peggy?".

"Yes, I´ll have the bill now thank you, and see you later at home after your shift".

"Yes sure English see you later".

8 PM at the apartment of Peggy and Angie:

Angie had just gotten home and was preparing for her own dinner, she didn´t want any of what the Automat had on its menu this evening.

Angie notices Peggy is doing some kind of paper work.

"Hi English, watcha doing?".

"Oh just some job related paperwork, I got a bit behind on that while in England".

"Oh and by the way what are u doing Angie," 

"Making some Dinner English"

"Oh what are you making?"

"Spaghetti Bolognese"

"Ok, would you add a little extras?"

"Sure, but you just had Dinner at the automat, like 2 hours ago, I know because I served you".

"Yes well, I have room for a little more, besides your cooking is amazing".

"Well thanks English, but I have to say, with such an appetite, you might jeoperdize your lovely figure English, even taking in to account of what I said about your curvy figure earlier".

"You are right about that Angie, but it's not like I have 2 dinners every day"

"I suppose you are right about that English"

After Peggy and Angie had their dinner, Peggy exclaimed.

"Okay enough of that I´m going to be like a barrel if I keep this up, but thank you nonetheless for the 2 dinners Angie, I think I´m just going to roll over to the couch and unbutton and unzip my skirt"

"Okay you do that Peggy, I´ll just finish up the dishes then, I can see you little bloated belly needs letting out" as Angie patted Peggy on her belly.

As Angie walked away, Peggy´s smile diminished as she thought about how her eating habits had gotten a little out of hand lately, so she promised herself to be more disciplined again.


----------



## tommydk (Jul 27, 2018)

Chapter 6:

During the next 2 months, Peggy had more or less held her promise and had even lost a few after checking her weight in late May, the scale read 155 lbs, which Peggy felt was a good fighting weight if she where to get in close physical combat, or even in a clinch.

But as summer closed in and there were no imminent thread to the west coast of the US of A, and with the temperatures rising, Peggy found herself going to every night walks, going for ice cream to cool her off in the hot Californian heat, this impacted her weight over the summer and by the end of August Peggy weight had climbed up to 168 lbs .

It was a hot august evening, and Angie and Peggy only ate a little dinner because the heat put a dampener on their appetite, tho they opted to go find a place to eat some ice cream.

Angie knew the guy at the counter "Hi Paul, you got any yummy ice cream left in this heatwawe"?

"Sure thing Angie, tho business is great and cracking with these high temperatures, oh and hi Peggy"

"Hello Paul"

"Oh you know Peggy?"

"Sure, she´s become a regular here for about the last 2 month or so, ain´t that right Peggy?"

"Yes that is about correct Paul and ill have the usual" said Peggy as she gave Angie a look of embarrassment as Angie smiled back at Peggy and continued talking to Paul.

"I'll have the same as Peggy then"

"Okay coming right up"

While the 2 women were waiting for their ice cream to be ready, Angie did a quick once over looking at Peggy,

Noticing the skirt Peggy had begun to wear frequently here in LA was beginning to look more than just a little snug around Peggy hips and stomach. and also noticing the blouse looking a little different on Peggy than it did when they arrived in LA, now her blouse looked tight with a little handful potbelly pressing the fabric and buttons on the blouse.

Angie thought about teasing Peggy about the ice cream incident and the very tight clothes, but thought better of it and felt that she already had enough amusement with seeing Peggy´s embarrassed expression.

The day after Peggy and Angie had their ice cream together, the Howling Commandoes arrive in LA.

The Howling Commandoes have just returned to the US. after an undercover mission in the far east of the Sovjiet Union, their last mission under the SSR.

They had come to L.A. to be recruited as a part of SHIELD, thru their contact with Peggy Carter.

Dum Dum Dugan knocking on the Peggy´s door.

"Come in"

"Yes of course Peggy"

"Oh I'm sorry, I didn't know it was you Dum Dum,"

Peggy gets up from her chair.

Some of the Commandoes gets slightly bigger eyes and expressions on their face, but fast return to normal before Peggy notices any reaction.

Peggy walks over and hugs each howling commando.

"Good to see all of you and in one peace and let's get down to business, shall we".

"Yes maam" said Dum dum on behalf of the commandoes.

15 minutes later after discussing what SHIELD has in store for the commandoes.

"Ok that was the last bit of information for you, what do you men say for having some dinner here in LA? I know just a place you might like"

"That sounds good Peggy, we are looking forward to finally getting some good american grub again"

"Okay see you tonight fellas"

After leaving Peggy´s office, Happy Sam Sawyer said in a low pitch voice to Dum dum "Looks like Peggy´s been eating well, did you notice her belly being a little bigger? and those hips".

"Yes I did, so expect a good meal tonight Happy".

*********

At the Steakhouse Restaurant

After they are seated Happy Sam Sawyer starts off

"So Peg, I mean Miss Carter, any recommendations on what's good eating here at this fancy steakhouse?".

"Sam, just call me Peggy and their Spencer Steak is normally very delicious, oh and I'm picking up the tab on this little feast".

"Now Peggy" Dum dum interfered.

"No, we are celebrating you guys coming home to the US and I'm buying" Peggy said in a stern voice

Followed by a "Yes Maam" from all the howling commandoes.

"You're the boss"

"Yes I am Dum dum".

They all ordered the Spencer Steak that Peggy recommended.

After all 5 commandoes and Peggy where done with their respective steaks, Peggy looks up, smiles and says

"So who´s ready for some dessert?".

"Hold your horses Peggy, just give me 5 minutes and then I'll be ready" Jim Morita stated.

"Ok Jim, but no more than 5 minutes, I'm still somewhat hungry"

Everybody got a banana split, some finished it and some didn't, after Peggy was done with hers, she looked up.

"Anybody ready for another round guys?"

From one end of the table to the other "Nope I'm out" "Me too","Me three", "Me four" until Dum dum said "Count me in, the howling commandoes ain´t going down that easy, especially since these banana splits are the stuff that we could only dream of under all our missions".

"10 minutes later"

"Ok Peggy I give up, I'm full" .

"And you call yourself the howling commandoes" Peggy states with a wink at the commandoes, "But I'll admit I'm full now too"

As they leave the steakhouse Peggy adjusts her skirt and blouse because she could sense her clothes felt a bit tighter around her midsection.

The next day at the S.H.I.E.L.D office.

Peggy just arrived at her office, before she walked over to sit in her office chair she thought about it might be time to upgrade her wardrope, because getting her skirt on this specific morning was a battle in itself, she figured she better sit down slowly.

Before Peggy had placed her derriere in the seat she heard a qoick but in her ears loud rip, she felt it the pressure from the blue pencil skirt ease off alarmingly quickly, so she knew her favorouite pencil skirt had ripped, Peggy quickly looked around in her office and near area, nobody was looking at her to her own big relief.

Then Peggy´s feeling of panic slowly rose.

Peggy looked head down on her work table and in a low muttering voice said "what am I going to do now" then Peggy remembered that Agent Souza has always been such a gentlemen, maybe he could help her with her current predicament.

Peggy walked slowly over to her office door and called for Agent Souza

"Agent Souza, I need you in my office, there´s something I want to discuss with you"

Agent Souza briskly walked into the office as Peggy closed the door behind him.

"So Agent Carter, what is the issue that you want to discuss?"

Peggy lowered her voice in shame "I´ve had an accident with my pencil skirt, it ripped on my backside, so I need your help to find me a new pair in the S.H.I.E.L.D storage room".

"Yes Carter I´ll do that" Agent Souza said as he was leaving the office in a jiffy.

"Hey before you leave, you need to know what size to get, I think this busted skirt is a size 12, so you better bring me a size 14 and for safety measure a size 16".

"Ok got it Carter" Agent Souza said on his way out of her office door.

When Souza returned with both sizes Peggy thanked him so staying quiet about her accident, Peggy squeezed into the size 14 and took the size 16 with her home just for safety measure.

This wardrobe malfunction hit Peggy really had and made her really insecure for the first time in a while and she began to sneak and hide snacks at home in her and Angie´s apartment.

Little did Agent Carter know that danger was now on the horizon.


----------



## tommydk (Jul 27, 2018)

Chapter 7

"3 Months later"

It was now mid October and 3 months after Peggy´s wardrobe malfunction with her skirt, in the meantime Peggy had still not been out in the field yet due to no major threads to the region and the country, and while Peggy was embarrassed by ripping her skirt, she continued to give more and more into to her desires and almost lust after much of Angie´s fantastic cooking.

Due to some changes in the workforce at the Automat Diner, Angie´s shifts had changed and now she mostly had earlier shifts that meant she was off from work before 6:30 pm, this meant that she more often than not, ate dinner at home with Peggy, much to Peggy´s delight because this meant that Angie experimented with some of the dishes, and they were often so big that Peggy didn´t have room for any dessert, thus still feeling a little like things where not getting out of hand even tho her size 14 wardrobe was feeling as tight now as her 12´s did 3 months ago.

So with Peggy´s increased hunger climbing so did the number on her scale, which as of this morning read 187 lbs.


16th October 7:30 AM at Angie and Peggy´s aparment

Peggy was getting ready for work but was having trouble fitting into her favorite green size 14 skirt, after grabbing, tucking and sucking in her belly, the skirt still wouldn´t fit, Peggy let out a sigh and let the skirt glide to the ground while she walked out into the bathroom and stepped on the scale which now read 187 lbs.

Peggy´s eyes widened as she grabbed a few little handful of flesh from her increasing girth on her belly.

Peggy said to herself in the mirror, _"I have to let Angie know to make smaller meals, they are simply too big, but too delicious not to finish"._

After being confronted by the number on the scale, Peggy willed her way into the before mentioned skirt even tho it was an extremely tight fit, with a muffin top showing so Peggy opted to wear her biggest shirt that was still loose fitting and headed to the SHIELD office afterwards.

*********

17th October 10 PM The San Francisco harbour

During the afternoon of the 16th of october an anomious tip came thru that a lady matching the description of the Russian spy Dottie Underwood had been seen near the harbour of San Francisco, so Peggy along with a 5 other SHIELD agents travelled the 282 miles from LA to San Francisco to investigate the lead and observe if anything fishy was going on.

Guards with guns oversee the unloading of a few crates and a woman matching the description of Dottie Underwood has been confirmed now by one of the SHIELD agents.

SHIELD get into a fire exchange with the guards on the roof top of a construction site, Dottie is about to get away as she jumps into a plastic tunnel like slide to the ground, Peggy chases after her and jumps feet first into the tunnel, but after a meter stops her decent, Peggy looked up and down and felt extremely embarrassed, she was in fact stuck, 3 SHIELD agents had to get her loose and lift her up while Dottie and most of her crew got away along with the crates that had been unloaded onto a dozen trucks.

When she got up to the roof of the construction site again, she looked at all the SHIELD agents faces and she saw the disappointment in their expressions, Agent Thompson walked over to Peggy and said in an determined voice, _"I´m sorry Peggy but I have to report this to the director, I don´t think your fit any longer to be in the field with the rest of us",_ Peggy just nodded in silence.

The next week Peggy was at a physical test, after that test Peggy was suspended from field action, weighing in at 191 lbs. tho because of her superb strategic senses and leadership she remained chief of the LA based SHIELD base.

24th October 1947 6 PM

Angie had just returned home to the apartment where she found 2 empty boxes of doughnuts on the kitchen counter and called out _"Peggy are you home" and did you already eat?"._

Angie entered the living room and found a sleeping Peggy Carter on the couch with a mascara that had visibly been running from her eyes, furthermore Peggy was half naked, only wearing a bra and a way too tight skirt where Peggy´s belly stuck out 5 centimeters from the skirt line.

Peggy stirred a little and woke up, "_Oh Peggy honey, what's wrong? you clearly had a terrible day, wanna talk? or do you want some of my delish Italian cooking" _Angie said softly.

_"I guess I could eat if you make some kinda comfort food, even tho I ate my way thru these 2 boxes of doughnuts a few hours ago"._

_"Sure thing Peggy, I´ll whip something up, and again what where you sad about?"._

_"I think it was just a culmination of this whole last week that has reminded me of how fat and out of shape I´ve become"._

_"Aww Peggy you´re still gorgeous, sure you have gotten heavier which I guess I´m also one of the main reasons off"._

_"Well you are a fantastic cook miss Martinelli, and I didn´t have to finish off every dish you know, besides I just feel so useless as of late"._

_"Aww English, you are so much more than the number on the scale, you a phenomenal friend and a great human being, you have so many great qualities and just remember to use your strong sides if this is also about something work related."._

_"You know what Angie, you´re right, that was precisely what I needed to hear, now where is that greasy chicken" said Peggy with ending that sentence with a wink._

_"Sure thing English, tho you might want to change out of that skirt, its looking really tight"._

_"Your right Angie"._


----------



## tommydk (Jul 27, 2018)

Chapter 8A

1 month later, the 24th og November, 11 am Meeting at the SHIELD office "Update on the hunt on Dottie Underwood".

Agent Mills is presenting Peggy and the other top need to know agents at SHIELD on what the leads so far are in the hunt for the soviet spy Dottie Underwood.

_"So our best nearby leads are as mentioned a maybe spotting of Dottie in Fresno, Bakersfield and also all the way out it Las Vegas" _Agent Mills then heard along with the rest of the personnel in the meeting room a pretty loud growl and everybody looked at the increasingly plump Chief Carter.

The rumble annoyed Agent Mills so much that he couldn´t contain has frustration and growing anger.

_"Jesus Christ Carter, would you just get something to stuff you face with so the rumblings can disappear for now"_ he said in a very stern voice.

Peggy stood up with an expression on her face that led the male agent to realize what he had just done, Peggy then said "_First of all, I haven´t had breakfast so excuse me, second of all HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN YOUR RANK AGENT Mills!!!), now carry on and I will see you in my office afterwards"._

_"Yees yes maam, I apologize I´m out of line and okay noted"._

In Peggy´s office afterwards

_ "So Agent Mills, I expect this outburst to be a onetime thing, because if this happens again you will be looking for another employer and again show some respect for your higher ranking colleagues regardless of their psychical shape, understood?"_

_"Yes Chief Carter"_

_"Good you are excused, oh and fetch me a box of doughnuts, I´m feeling peckish and it's my sweet tooth calling"._

_"Yes Chief"_ as Agent Mills left Peggy´s office, Mills thought good god, if she continues indulging like this she´s gonna break that poor chair under her increasing girth, what a fatso she is becoming.

2 weeks later, 4:30 pm on the 8th of December in Chief Carters Office.

It had been a long and intense day with a lot of buzz Dottie maybe working with US based Hydra agents.

Peggy for once had 2 minutes of silence until she heard a loud growl.

_"Oh bollocks"_ Peggy said looking down at her belly, wanting to hit it so it would stay quiet, _"I better call Angie"._

Peggy dialed the L&L Automat Diner.

_"Hello is Angie Martinelli there? yes I´ll hold oh hi Angie, listen it's been hectic as ever on the job today, so would you be gem and buy a few T-Bone steaks for tonight, I haven´t had time to eat anything today so I´m feeling extra peckish already, oh and maybe some chocolate cake for dessert, Thanks, see you later dear"._

At the L&L Automat Diner

Angie hung up the phone and looked at her note of what to buy for dinner, when her co-worker Phil asked _"So huge dinner for your roommate again Angela?"._

_"Yes, bigger than normally actually," "My goodness she must be eating you of your home economically?"._

_"Nah, She gets paid well so she can afford to eat like a queen and a princess"_

_"With an appetite like that are you sure she´s not pregnant?" _remarked Phil

_ "She´s not pregnant, both because she hasn´t been with a man since arriving last year, so she´s just getting fat, umm I mean bigger"._

_You sound a little sad Angela"._

_"No it just I feel a little guilty for having hurt her chances of further promotion at her work with her bigger size, you know how some work places can be!._

_"Done feel guilty, besides it was Peggy´s choice to often finish off all what was prepared for dinner"._

_"Yes I guess you are right Phil"._

At Peggy and Angela´s apartment 8.30 after dinner and dessert

_"So English, you must be absolutely full now after indulging that whole T-Bone steak, with whiskey sauce, fries and salad, too top it off by putting away 3/4th of the chocolate cake I bought, your skirt tells that story anyway, I see you a spilling over a little"_

_"Yeah well I told you I was famished, after we finish the dishes I´m going to lay on the couch a little bit,"_

_"Okay English"._

Peggy felt like a sausage in her very tight size 16 skirt and shirt so she stripped down to her underwear before taking a quick nap.

45 minutes later Angie came into the living room to woke Peggy up, but first she took a look at how her friend and gone from a thin but curvy chick to an overweight but impressively pale English woman living in California, Peggy had developed a lot more soft features with a little but developing double chin, thick legs and an arse to match, when stuffed after a meal her belly did stick out 3 to 5 centimeters with a muffin top, she had starting fat rolls coming in on her sides of her back to not big they are there and Angie couldn´t help herself but to wake Peggy up by pinching a role of fat along Peggy´s back.

_"Wake up English you're not suppose to already sleep the night away"._

_Your right Angie, oh and don´t grab my flesh like that again."_

_"Oh really English, and how are you going to stop me from doing it again?_

_"Simple, if you grab my flesh again like that, you´re going to pay for the gelato tonight"_

_"Gelato, wait what?"_

_"Yes Angie, we are going for Gelato Ice Cream, I still got room believe it or not" _Peggy said a little sheepishly.

_"Oh my your serious English, where do you put it all?"_

_"Well I have been gaining weight, partially thanks to you Miss Martinelli"_

_"Yeah I noticed, but still, it's a large amount of food you are consuming Peggy"_

_"What are you trying to do Angie, guilt and shame my current body shape?"._

_"No, no I didn't mean it like that, you´re gorgeous I mean it might not be healthy with such indulgence, I´m just trying to look out for you English"._

_"Well I´ll be the judge of that, and after this mini argument you are buying Angie, but first let me find my biggest skirt, this one has gotten too tight"._


----------



## tommydk (Jul 27, 2018)

For clarification, the reason I made an 8 A and B and not 8 and 9, was because I look at these 2 parts as mid season final kinda story, also I have 1 note at the buttom of this post regarding my story telling ability.



Chapter 8B

Christmas

It was the Christmas season and the hunt for Dottie Underwood was still on, even tho other parts of Peggy´s life was changing over the holidays, Angie had booked an extended Christmas and new year's vacation back in New York for the next 14 days.

So with nobody too cook food for Peggy when she got home from the office and she felt too tired to cook herself, she every day choose to try out the gastronomical pleasures of late 1947´s which also included a calorie heavy dessert mostly.

During Christmas Peggy only ate at home on Christmas eve, where she had ordered an entire Christmas duck that she managed to finish off, Peggy was on an absolute indulgence frenzy and gained 12 pounds during the month of December.

At the SHIELD facility on the 29th of December Peggy was talking with Agent Sousa.

_"So Peggy, do you have any plans to celebrate new years?_

_"As a matter of fact, no, I have no plans, I was thinking of having a quiet new years"._

_"Well in that case you are invited to my new year's party, nobody from the SHIELD will be there, only me, my 5 year younger sister, a couple of her friends and my friends will be there, come on it might just be a good time Chief",_

_"Well when you sell it like that Sousa, then yes I´ll come, but remember too cook enough food, my appetite has run away with me during this Christmas I´m afraid to admit._

_"Sounds good Chief and will do"._

New Years Eve 1947 at Agent Sousa´s house

Jane Sousa walked up to her brother in the closing hour of the year of 1947.

_"So brother, when are you gonna ask Peggy out?"._

_"A date? Why would I?"._

_"Well first of all, because I´ve noticed how you look at her, and besides I approve, she´s very charming"._

_"Well even if I wanted too, we are colleagues and even more importantly, she´s my boss, so that's too risky getting romantically involved"._

_"Excuses, excuses, brother"._

_"Okay I´ll think about it, let's talk about this subject in a month again okay? oh and do you think she would say yes? my war injury with my leg might turn her off"._

_"Well you know her better than me, besides I don´t think it will scare her off, she´s properly more afraid that her weight and size might scare you off"._

_"Actually you might be right about that, she in recent months have had awkward moments regarding her increased size"._

25th of January, 6 PM, Angela and Peggy´s apartment

Peggy opens the mail box with a weird looking letter inside, it says it's from am DW.

Peggy starts reading the letter:

_Dear Chief Carter, yes I know you are chief now._

_I Dottie Underwood challenges you to a woman on woman, 1 on 1 duel on top of _ Mount Lee at the famous Hollywoodland sign this coming morning at 5 am on the 26th of January.

_I´ve got people tracking you from time to time and they tell me of how out of shape you have gotten, so I challenge you to prove how superior I am to you, also don´t have back up or the challenge is off._

_See you at 5 am Peggy._

4 AM at the Angela and Peggy apartment

Peggy snuck out of the apartment and drove to the foot of Mount Lee

5 AM at the top of Mount Lee

Peggy was now near the top of the small mountain, she was sweaty and heaving and trying to catch her breath.

_"What took you so long Peggy, you´re late, its 5:03 AM"._

_"Well you try carrying a figure of 212 lbs up such a steep hill Dottie!"._

_"My god you really have let yourself go Peggy or is it Piggy now?"_

_"Oh spare me your cheap insults Dottie" _Answered Peggy back as she was beginning to take off her skirt and shirt.

_"What are you doing Peggy? _Dottie questioned as she was getting into a fighting stance.

_"Well I can´t fight in this tight fitting skirt and by the way Dottie I have to ask, why risk getting caught and arrested with us doing this 1 on 1, I can imagine that you are one of the top ranking people in whatever operations Hydra are conducting on American soil at the moment"._

_"Yes I am and you are correct Peggy, but also very naive, our last fight in New York was very tight, but this won´t be, there is no real risk, I cannot lose, instead I get to take out one of the top 3 members of SHIELD with my bare hands"._

_"Hmm that was always was your downfall Dottie, that arrogant confidence, you under estimate me"._

_"Arrogance maybe, but you are clearly stupid if you think you can take me down in your current state, how much heavier are than when you served in the war?"._

_"About 100 pounds, now shut up and fight me"._

Dottie knew even tho Peggy had gotten fat, that she still possessed a lot of power so she tried to wear Peggy down by dancing on the outside of Peggy´s reach and started with a few jabs at Peggy´s stomach area and a few to her face.

"_So slow, I can already hear you gasping a little for air Peggy"._

Peggy used Dottie´s short lapse in concentration to close the distance and come with a 1-2 punch that knocked Dottie on her ass, but before Peggy could pounce, Dottie was back on her feet.

Dottie recognized that the somewhat slow tempo so far was to Peggy´s advantage, so Dottie accelerated her dancing around, but still landing punches while Peggy struggled to catch Dottie´s speedy movements.

Instead Peggy tried to take control of the are they where fighting in, Peggy moved over to a more bush and branch filled area of the hill, where a small hole in the dirt made Dottie lose her balance shortly and Peggy went for a takedown.

Peggy was successful with her takedown attempt and got in a top mound position where she used her heavy and thick stature to keep Dottie down, while Peggy began landing powerful punches to Dottie's face, Dottie scrambled to get out of her current predicament and she spun half around but gave up her back to speak and that gave Peggy an opportunity to wrap her thick and powerful legs around Dottie while she applied a Rear Naked Choke, where Peggy locked her arm around Dottie's throat and squeezed until Dottie passed out.

Peggy cuffed Dottie and put on her clothes in a jiffy as she threw Dottie on her shoulder and carried her down to the car and placed Dottie in the trunk for safe measure if she woke up during the short ride back to the SHIELD facility.

Just before driving to the SHIELD facility Peggy found a phone booth and called the base to get the interrogation room ready and to call in all agents early, to move quickly if they could get more leads on HYDRA if they could get any Intel out of Dottie.

7 AM at the SHIELD facility

A lot of agents where already at work and to get confirmation that their big chief really had caught the famous spy they had been searching for in all these months and yes it was true, Peggy got a standing applause as she came in with Dottie.

Agent Thompson came over to Peggy and said with pride and awe _"I´m sorry Carter, I´ll never doubt you again, and I´ll at once put in a request to Director Chester Philips to reinstate you at once for clearance to work in the field again, regardless of your physical shape, if you singlehandedly could take down Dottie Underwood, you can take down anybody in my book._

_"Thanks Thompson and I appreciate that, but before placing that request, I have my own request, go into the listening room while I interrogate Dottie and afterwards send somebody to pick up some breakfast for me, that morning fight made me hungry"._

_"Yes Chief"._

Side note I know the fight scene or sequence was maybe or might be too MMA´ish to how they fought in the TV show, but this style helped me to explain Peggy´s weakness and strenghts as optimal as possible while fightting.


----------

